# Wanted Hymer water manifold.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,
A friend is in need of a 10 way water manifold for his 1994 Hymer 694 motorhome.
I guess the frost has slit it in two places as it's plastic.

Any ideas as to where one could be sourced please?

Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Yes my son can make it in copper, he will need some info from you. PM me if you want one made with a contact number and he will call you. 

Andy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It can be made out of some 10mm copper, some tees and an end stop


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I don't think 10 mm is big enough if more than one tap is used.

Andy


----------



## Gran-the-Van (Mar 31, 2011)

*B694 Water manifold*

The same thing happened to my B694 over the winter.

Peter Hambilton at Hymer Direct in Preston supplied all the necessary bits and pieces. As the manifold itself isn't made any more, he's devised a cunning alternative arrangement, which is actually better - the original plastic being very prone to frost splitting apparently. He even included a diagram and instructions so a granny like me could do the job!

They're at www.hymerdirect.com. Email [email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys,
Much obliged and now as my friend is taking his van back home to the Vienne and has has all the info, it's up to him now which repair method he will use.

As and when the old manifold comes off he can then see what the replacement will be.

Thanks again.

Ray.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Ray,

Just seen this, the later vertion of the 694 dose not have that in it at all, they just use the same main feed from the pump and 't' off to supply the taps etc and from the truma is the same, I feel if the manifold was just simpley replaced with some 't s' and an end stop would do the same thing, may be not as nice looking but will work...


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Ray, all of the bricos sell manifold assemblies here in France as most domestic plumbing applications here use them nowadays, just get two and assemble them as hot and cold side by side.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks John and Clive.
Will pass on the info to friend. Hope he can get them down in the Vienne this weekend.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## kevpev (Apr 22, 2010)

same happened to my 564 this winter, superglue the end back on then covered in body filler job done no leaks at mo.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

kevpev, remember to always turn off the pump when your not in the van, otherwise you may return to a serious mess. If I were you I'd treat your fix as a temporary one until you can make a more permanent one


----------

